# Dog breeding and friendships.



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello world,
We just started a service that helps people find the perfect match or a friend for their pet.
The service is free, there are no ads, no obligations.
Note that you will be using 1 account for you and your pet.
The interesting thing is that you will be interacting with other people on behalf of your dog, so it could be fun with a little bit of imagination 
If you want to give us a chance and eventually to give your dog a chance check us out at _dogdating/net_
With all the respect to the mods and the owners of petforums , we do understand that the nature of this post can be considered as rude and spam. However, this is more like a student project, so if you give it a chance we will be thankful! And maybe, in the end we will achieve the goal to arrange a date between two dogs that would otherwise never had a chance to meet.
Thank you, stay safe.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Do you mean for the dogs to meet and eventually breed? I'm confused not just by your post but also the title.


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello!
Meet and breed or meet and just be friends, settings regarding what your goal is are available in account settings.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> Hello!
> Meet and breed or meet and just be friends, settings regarding what your goal is are available in account settings.


Well, bear in mind this s a UK based forum so could be a lot of travelling involved!


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, bear in mind this s a UK based forum so could be a lot of travelling involved!


We have location search integrated with radius and options to check if owners are able to travel or not.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> We just started a service that helps people find the perfect match or a friend for their pet.
> The service is free, there are no ads, no obligations.


Oh great.

So, if you are able to assist owners to find the perfect match, breeding wise, for their dog/bitch, I take it you have in depth knowledge of all pedigrees of all Breeds?

I take it also that you will ensure you don't recommend any dog that is not fully health tested for conditions relevant to the particular Breed?

I used to breed PRTs. As an example, I bred a bitch called Westbeck Indigo, (registered name). Who would have been a suitable match for her?


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

Rafa said:


> Oh great.
> 
> So, if you are able to assist owners to find the perfect match, breeding wise, for their dog/bitch, I take it you have in depth knowledge of all pedigrees of all Breeds?
> 
> ...


Hello,
No, we can not guarantee all of that. We provide a place for dog owners to exchange contacts, details, arrange a meeting and proceed as they wish to proceed.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> We just started a service that helps people find the perfect match or a friend for their pet.





DogDatingNetwork said:


> No, we can not guarantee all of that. We provide a place for dog owners to exchange contacts, details, arrange a meeting and proceed as they wish to proceed.


Which is it?

Your first post says you can help people find the perfect match, yet your second says you cannot guarantee that it's a perfect match.

Of course you can't. What you're suggesting is introducing one person to another with the same breed of dog. That has nothing whatsoever to do with responsible breeding.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> Meet and breed


Sorry but I would never support any program that encouraged such irresponsible behavior


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you for your feedback.

As said, it's a service that provides dog owners to interact with other dog owners.
If two people are capable to chat and arrange a meeting, they can provide pedigree certificates and full medical history of their dogs once they meet.

All these options are available within user profiles.
In addition if both owners agree that they need a 3rd person to verify their documents and health status of their pets, they can do so.



Rafa said:


> Which is it?
> 
> Your first post says you can help people find the perfect match, yet your second says you cannot guarantee that it's a perfect match.
> 
> Of course you can't. What you're suggesting is introducing one person to another with the same breed of dog. That has nothing whatsoever to do with responsible breeding.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I personally can't see any need for additional outlets for the feckless to breed their dogs.

Responsible people will already have a network of clubs, websites & individuals to assist with their breeding choices.


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

simplysardonic said:


> Hmmm, I personally can't see any need for additional outlets for the feckless to breed their dogs.
> 
> Responsible people will already have a network of clubs, websites & individuals to assist with their breeding choices.


Every year, new people are born.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

@DogDatingNetwork is that your dog in your avatar? What's his name? Do you do anything fun with him?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> Every year, new people are born.


Well, you're right there.....


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> @DogDatingNetwork is that your dog in your avatar? What's his name? Do you do anything fun with him?


Yes  His name is Rem, named after the brother of Romulus - Remus. 
Well we go hiking or in the local so called 'sea garden', our city is by the sea. But the most fun for him is probably when we go fishing. That haven't happened yet this year :\ 
He's a good boi  I hope I'm a good hooman to him too. 
he's very busy, reading the thread now.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> Every year, new people are born.


people choose to breed
dogs get mated whether they like it or not, no choice involved

I read the OP thinking what a great idea, id love to meet up with someone interested in, volpinos or chinese crested near to me, as theyre both rarish breeds, in fact mine are the only ones, of each, in my town
the breeding doesnt have any interest as mine are done
but if this is just a way to bring more untested dogs into the world
whether pedigree or mutts ( yes i include designer breeds in that category)
im very disapointed


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

DogDatingNetwork said:


> Yes  His name is Rem, named after the brother of Romulus - Remus.
> Well we go hiking or in the local so called 'sea garden', our city is by the sea. But the most fun for him is probably when we go fishing. That haven't happened yet this year :\
> He's a good boi  I hope I'm a good hooman to him too.
> he's very busy, reading the thread now.


Interesting. He looks very much like a dog who belongs to someone here in the US.


----------



## DogDatingNetwork (Jul 5, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> Interesting. He looks very much like a dog who belongs to someone here in the US.


Well... dogs around the world from same or similar breeds look a like? 
We took him from a shelter with 2 broken legs,so his origin is unknown.
However short hair border collie is the closest possible thing.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Interesting. He looks very much like a dog who belongs to someone here in the US.


Yes. Very familiar, isn't he?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Yes. Very familiar, isn't he?


Anyone care to PM me ?


----------

